# newly arriving in vancouver- need guidance



## chadacook (Sep 15, 2008)

hey all,
i hope someone here can help me.

myself and my girlfriend are about 1 month from leaving australia and moving to vancouver.
we are looking at places to live, and have been offered a place from a friend of a friend in north vancouver for $875, approx 10 minutes from the lonsdale market.

im wondering, is this a good area to live in for a couple who want to experience all that vancouver have to offer? or is there a better area to live? 

any kind of feedback about the main areas would be much appreciated.


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

chadacook said:


> hey all,
> i hope someone here can help me.
> 
> myself and my girlfriend are about 1 month from leaving australia and moving to vancouver.
> ...


North Vancouver is not bad. Its a young crowd and the seabus takes you right down town. UBC/Kits would be the other area to look at but rents might be higher.


----------

